# What is the most recent TCM Calibration?



## inspiruze (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello all. 9,100 miles and everythings fine. The transmission is still a bit of an odd duck at time though, especially when cold, and I've had two instances since I bought it where under moderate acceleration, it will slam into 4th, with a loud thud, and it feels painful. It's only done it twice in 6 months and 9,100 miles. Build date is June 19th, 2011, took delivery on June 31, 2011. I haven't been back to the dealership since, and before I sit in the service dept for 3 hours for nothing, I want to make sure there is a more recent TCM reflash that should be available. It's a 2011 1LT with obviously the 1.4T and 6T40. The real problems are it's inconsistent with shift quality, especially when cold, and the most annoying thing to me is 2nd gear. If I accelerate, even with a light foot, it will hold 2nd gear to 4,000RPM before shifting, for no reason that I can discern. It doesn't do it all the time, and when it does it seems completely arbitrary. The other thing is it feels pretty clunky at low speed, start stop stuff. This might be a characteristic of newer transmissions, but I don't know. Is there are newer TCM programming, and if there is, are these fixed by it? I plan on eventually picking up the trifecta tune, but for now this should be sufficient.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

In cold weather I have the same problem, especially with the high revs. I think this is to warm the engine quicker though. There are a few quirks with the 2011 model, but in all honestly I would just get the Trifecta Tune if you're having problems. I'll be picking that up once my bumper-bumper warranty expires.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

I bought mine in January 2011 and live in ST. Augustine, FL. I put 35,000 miles on this car in 2011 and the only problem has been the gas cap. I have notice once or twice when cold (not as cold as NY) that the shifting is different but no slamming. Don't sit at the dealer..call ahead, drop it off the day before (after you get off work) a very cold morning, get them to give you a loaner when you leave it and they should visit the problem first hand ASAP. Need to get this taken care of while under factory warranty. Chevy wants to keep its customers happy. Great car I drive it up I95 100 miles a day and go between 70 and 100 mph. Change oil every 3 to 5,000. Put in KN air filter.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...go to this *AC-Delco *website and enter your VIN, it'll then tell you what "program" versions GM says your car should have:

ACDelco TechConnect


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

FYI, the trifecta tune clears up 98% of your problems. The other 2% is the cold weather. My Cruze still holds 2nd gear until 3K-4K if it is bone cold and the car hasn't warmed up yet. It most likely is built into the programming to heat the engine quicker like you said.


----------

